# Orbital Buffer - New to detailing



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

1) Get a good polish (Menzerna, Meguiars, Einzett, etc)
2) Get a good coating (Optimum Gloss Coat, C-Quartz, etc)
3) Get some Optimum No-Rinse for washing

Give the car a good polish (it's not yet perfect from the factory), then apply the coating per the recommendations.
Follow up by washing with Optimum No-Rinse weekly, and you're good to go.


----------



## rbelton (Aug 25, 2015)

The Porter Cable 7424XP DA is quite good. Have done quite a few cars with it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9UIjIHGRZM


----------



## Ocd619 (Aug 29, 2016)

The zen tool is an amazing DA. 
Or go to the Flex fixed Da


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

dmatre said:


> 1) Get a good polish (Menzerna, Meguiars, Einzett, etc)
> 2) Get a good coating (Optimum Gloss Coat, C-Quartz, etc)
> 3) Get some Optimum No-Rinse for washing
> 
> ...


I thought optimum gloss coat and c-quartz were professional installs only? I have been getting coats for 1200+...not exactly interesting to me.

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Ocd619 (Aug 29, 2016)

Gloss coat is a consumer product 
Opti coat pro 
And pro plus, are professional only products


----------



## Ocd619 (Aug 29, 2016)

Go for the gloss coat 
Optimum is the only coating company to actually cross link your clear coat and the coating.
Instead of C-Quartz and other coating companies, they just sit on top of your clear coat in a suspend resin


----------

